# Spare keys



## willy (May 1, 2005)

So I hav e just bought my first (very used) motorhome and am overwhelmed by the number of things I need to think of. Luckily this forum is a great help. One question, what do you experienced guys do about spare keys and alarm fobs? Do you take a set with you? If so where do you keep them when put and about? I fear being somewhere in France, loosing the keys and the spares being in the uk. If I take them, this means carrying two sets, both of which I could use .
So what do the experts do?
Many thanks


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

looks on with interest


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I carry one set and the Missus carries the other set.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Willy,
I hide a spare set in the van so if the worst comes to the worst I'd have to break in but at least I wouldn't be stuck.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I carry one set and the Missus carries the other set.


ditto

plus the master (red) key stays in the safe at home


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I have two sets, one set sometimes stays in the van, it depends where we are etc etc. But I also have a spare hab door key in a magnetic key box in a handy place under the side of the van - just in case. I put it there last year as we had a door that would lock itself sometimes and once did when we had both gone for a shower on site! No keys in our jim jams  

I put some silver duct tape on the top of the box to mask what it actually was but it has now weathered in that well even I have difficulty in finding it! Ask your local Car Accessory shop if you want one they are about £3. Used to be called 'Keep-a-key' but are now made in China and under a different name.

JohnW


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> I carry one set and the Missus carries the other set.


hi . same here .jud


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Wizzo said:


> I have two sets, one set sometimes stays in the van, it depends where we are etc etc. But I also have a spare hab door key in a magnetic key box in a handy place under the side of the van - just in case. I put it there last year as we had a door that would lock itself sometimes and once did when we had both gone for a shower on site! No keys in our jim jams
> 
> I put some silver duct tape on the top of the box to mask what it actually was but it has now weathered in that well even I have difficulty in finding it! Ask your local Car Accessory shop if you want one they are about £3. Used to be called 'Keep-a-key' but are now made in China and under a different name.
> 
> JohnW


I do the same, magnetic box with hab door key, spare set screwed behind a panel in the van. (yes, I do have a screwdriver to get at it if need be)
I undersealed over the magnetic box to hide and waterproof it.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

rogerblack said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I carry one set and the Missus carries the other set.
> ...


Hi Roger,

I take the red one with me in case the immobiliser /other keys lose their memory.

(I think that's reason)

Like the hat.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Willy

To give you insight into what can happen if you don’t take a spare key.
Seven years ago we set off on or first trip to Benidorm with our newly acquired Moblivette top driver 52 not new, anyway we arrived in Benidorm around the 16th December.
As I was still working at the time it was only a two-week trip, anyway we were having a great time until late on Christmas Eve, we had been down to the sea front for a stroll in the winter sunshine.
Once we had got back to the Villa Sol campsite I quickly realised that our keys where not in my jacket now the chicken syndrome started we ran around and around and after about two hours we were stood out side our van with no way of gaining entry and guess what yes your right it started raining.
The gentleman in the van behind us ask if he could help he did by lending us a long screwdriver which I used to break open the bathroom window as it was the smallest.
The following day Christmas Day we traced our foot steps, went to the Police station and the campsite reception to see if anyone had by chance hand are keys in no luck.
By now everyone in the camp had the gust of what had happened and as sure as egg are egg out came all the experts you should dun this you should have dun that, just every thing but I’ve wound your key’s.
Yes I did have a spare set of keys and I picture them hanging up in the kitchen at home, how the hell am I going to get the keys and be back in Calais by New years Eve, I rang my son-in-law to book me a flight from Alicante to Cardiff on boxing day which he did the only problem was the only return flight was from Bristol back to Alicante, anyway he picked up my keys met me at Cardiff and took me to Bristol for the flight back. Got home on time no problem just £500 lighter and a repair to the bathroom window.
So now I have a magnetic key case that I put the cabin door in and hide it in side the chaise and trust me you could look for a week unless it was on a ramp and you would not fine it, the alarm fob I hide inside the van with the ignition key, sure you’ll fined a place in your van where no one would think of looking. 

I hope this helps 


Regards
Ray


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Bill_H said:


> I do the same, magnetic box with hab door key, spare set screwed behind a panel in the van. (yes, I do have a screwdriver to get at it if need be)
> I undersealed over the magnetic box to hide and waterproof it.


I'd never liked the idea of leaving a spare set in the van thus making it easy for the thief if it was stolen, bearing in mind we have four separate keys plus remote. However I hadn't thought of hiding them that well, so little chance of being found - makes sense and I will now explore this - thanks for the idea :idea:

I assume we just have to allow for the fact that if we do have to use the hab door key for access in an emergency, the alarm will go off until we retrieve the hidden keys with the remote . . .


----------



## willy (May 1, 2005)

Aha, I have bought a panel van conversion, so any spare key would include the ignition key, I suppose I could keep a spare alarm fob hidden away but then what? I reckon spare set in the wife's handbag is the best way.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I asked the same question some time ago so this thread may be of interest http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-104574-.html

One point of interest for me was that my insurance was invalid if I left a ignition key anywhere on the MH other than locked in a safe. I dont have an other half to carry a spare set for me but I got got round the problem but not willing to publish openly.


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi

We keep a set in our small safe (£50.00 from Screwfix) and then keep a habitation door key tie wrapped somewhere on the vehicle (can't say where).

Hopefully won't need it, but come the day we do and we are across the sea, it will be a great relief.


Cheers



Mark


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

our spares are in the safe - which is well tucked away - alomg with imprtant documents.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

If i was single then i would consider one of those magnetic boxes for the spares, the only issue is insurance as someone has mentioned in case a thief finds the box.

Paul.


----------



## ponsaloti (Jan 17, 2010)

As said on here earlier, if the van is stolen and the keys were in it, the insurance company aint gonna pay you out.

We have a locksmith shop in Benfleet and do a fare amount of keys for HM's and caravans and we get asked about the magnetic boxes. 
I always tell van owners that ask for these, There is a better method of hiding your keys.
Get yourself a tuppaware container and a combination keysafe. Screw the keysafe (while inside the tuppaware box) to the underside of the vehicle. Put the lid on and away you go.

We sell a few of the mag boxes but to be honest, I dont like or trust them. Most that buy these are more of your mature gentlemen. Probably because years ago they only had tobbacco tins or these to choose from.


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ive got a masterlock key safe bolted in a really obscure place on the van, with a habitation door key in it. The ignition key is in the safe inside the van. Hopefully I'll never have to use it!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Its got me thinking...

We usually take both sets with us - and keep one set each. 'Her' set is minus the 'back door' key (hab) as we keep that on a sep arate keyring so that we just take it out when we leave the van (there are four keys in total for ours) so we hide the rest. Maybe that's not so wise.

However if there is talk of insurance not paying out if you keep your keys 'onboard' then I am not sure what we should do!
I guess the only key we really need s the one that opens the cab door and starts the M/H - surley thats the only one under scrutiny by an insurance company...

...no one is going to break in to the 'hab' and make a bacon buttie  :lol:


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

We have several keys for the habitation door and two sets of ignition/alarm keys. 

One ignition key is secreted in the van , one is carried with us. We both carry spare keys for the hab door. 

If we should lose the ignition key while out and about, we can get back into the van using the hab door then retrieve the spare ignition key to silence the alarm and move the van. 

M


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Unless you told them, what would make an insurance company think you had left some keys hidden in the van?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I raised the matter of spare keys being kept in a safe in the MH with my insurers (Aviva via Comfort) and they confirmed that if the keys are in a LOCKED safe secured to the FRAME of the vehicle (i.e. metalwork not screwed onto a cupboard) then they would be happy to provide cover.

I have therefore mounted a safe to the metalwork inside. I have had a cab door blade cut to open the cab door (just the blade so even if someone finds it they will be unable to start the vehicle as there is no immobiliser chip in the key.) That blade is secreted on the outside of the vehicle (fifty quid to anyone who can find it in under an hour!)

The safe is an electronic key pad so no need to hide another key!! yes the alarm will go off BUT I will not be marooned in the middle of nowhere.

Never ceases to amaze me the number of MH owners that leave the spare keys at home "for safety"


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

BillCreer said:


> Unless you told them, what would make an insurance company think you had left some keys hidden in the van?


I guess that if the motorhome was recovered by the police, and the thief had found, and was using the keys and remote fob.
That is why I've hidden my spare behind a screwed panel, even I have difficulty getting to it.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

A couple of posters have used the phrase 'secreted' on the outside of the vehicle.

I now need to look for such a place to 'secrete' a spare i think. When we bought this MH a couple of months ago i found a spare hab door key behind the fridge vent outside, not very secure as it takes about 2 seconds to remove the vent.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Keys*

If I am alone: - Spare Set in Safe
If I am with Wife - Spare set with Wife
If we are family or Friends - Spare Set with them (Wife tends to lose keys)

TM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

coppo said:


> A couple of posters have used the phrase 'secreted' on the outside of the vehicle.
> 
> I now need to look for such a place to 'secrete' a spare i think. When we bought this MH a couple of months ago i found a spare hab door key behind the fridge vent outside, not very secure as it takes about 2 seconds to remove the vent.
> 
> Paul.


I wonder how many members you have caused to panic ? :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I wonder how many members you have caused to panic ? :lol:


 :lol:

We were never given the Red Fiat Master key when we purchased the MH, (didn't even know about it ourselves). Only the two Black Fiat keys, along with the habitation and alarm keys. When we learned about it (on here funnily enough), the last owners were questioned about it's whereabouts. They couldn't give a toss about the master key, and were very uncooperative indeed.
Efforts to contact the original elderly owners, on two separate occasions, proved to be totally fruitless.

However, when routing some cable through for an accessory, I accidentally came across the Red Fiat key, along with a debit card and a credit card, (out of date BTW), in the original owner's names. 
They obviously had the foresight to prepare for the eventuality of either losing, or being robbed of their keys and debit/credit cards. 
Nice one. :thumbleft:

It's a theme that we have maintained, and extended. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> . . . The safe is an electronic key pad so no need to hide another key!! . . .


If this is the type that's battery operated then be aware that if the batteries go flat you won't be able to get in using the keypad, you will have to use the key, as I found with ours 

The manufacturers said there was absolutely no way they would/could supply a replacement key, even if we could produce the original receipt and prove we were completely bona fide. Their only suggestion was to use a hairdryer! :roll:

Luckily, I eventually found the safe place (!) where I had hidden the safe key. ::razz:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Roger

Yes I also had the experience of the batteries dropping out of the door in the safe a couple of years ago whilst in Switzerland !!

Keys, wallet, passports, credit cards, cash, camera's just about everything (EXCEPT a single bank card, phew  ) inside. Spare keys at home in blighty :roll: Oh and it was the start of the Bank Holiday weekend just to compound the misery!

Disaster   

Contact son-in-law who drove 50 miles to my house, rescued the keys and couriered them out to me AFTER the BH weekend (took just under a week!) and it arrived the morning we were due to leave the campsite. :wink: 

I now have the emergency key hidden in the van, and I do mean HIDDEN! its a 10 minute job to dismatle XXXXXXX to get at it.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Roger
> 
> Yes I also had the experience of the batteries dropping out of the door in the safe a couple of years ago whilst in Switzerland !!
> 
> ...


Aaahhh! The hairdryer wouldn't have helped in your case, either! :roll:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> Unless you told them, what would make an insurance company think you had left some keys hidden in the van?


Recently had my motorcycle nicked, one of the first questions that was asked was how many keys did you get with the bike, 2 I said, ok no problems.

a couple of days later as the insurance claim proceeded and they accepted that it was lost and gone forever, I had to send my V5 plus all keys (Originals) to them recorded delivery, it was stated quite clearly if I did not have all the keys, there are grounds that it may delay payout while they do more research as to how the MC was stolen.

So beware


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

andrewball1000 said:


> I asked the same question some time ago so this thread may be of interest http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-104574-.html
> 
> One point of interest for me was that my insurance was invalid if I left a ignition key anywhere on the MH other than locked in a safe. I dont have an other half to carry a spare set for me but I got got round the problem but not willing to publish openly.


Ah, I could lock mine in my safe then.

Only problem is:

(i) I seem to have lost my spare keys

and

(ii) I only ever had one Cobra immobiliser key. I wrote to them to ask if I could get another one, but no reply.

Any idea as to whether it is possible to get a spare immobiliser key? I have the installment certificate, although of course it is in the original owner's name.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This can get a little complicated.
You might have been presented with two keys on purchase but how would you know one was a copy?

My wife had her handbag stolen some years ago with the car keys in. It cost me over £100 for the replacement. Then I sold it with two keys.

I have just bought a 'Cheep Jeep' and the seller said there are two keys with it. But are they originals? It's handy to have a 'valet' key hidden somewhere to gain access at least.

Ray.


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Heather Chloe

When we bought our MH earlier this year (2000 Autotrail Cheyenne) it came with just one immobilser key. Ours is a Cobra also so onto the Internet to the Cobra site where you can do a search for the nearest agent. We found one a few miles away in Exeter.
I phoned them and they could supply a new key and programme it to work with our setup. I think the cost was about £25 to £30 and it took them about 2 hrs, the longest time was finding the control box.
Hope this helps.


----------



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

What is the red master key? We have two black fiat keys, and hab door keys.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

meakwooders said:


> What is the red master key? We have two black fiat keys, and hab door keys.


The Red master key, is the only one that will reset the electronic immobiliser, should it falter. The black keys are for normal use, but when/if the immobiliser plays up, that's when you need the Red key.

It really depends upon the age of your Fiat base Ducato. I think that they dispensed with the Red key, when the JTD engined and face lifted Ducato came out in 2002. Ours (a 99 model), was an import, which came with a code card, however, as mentioned earlier, I inadvertently found the Red key (hidden by the first owner), whilst working on the MH.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Jock

I guess that is it then, ours in on a 59 plate, so probably didn't have a red key. 

Karen


----------



## boswells (Nov 20, 2008)

*Lost Keys*

My wife and I each have our own set of Van Keys which we always keep with us but a couple of years ago we were on a site in Southern Germany on a Sunday Morning and for a reason which neither of us could work out we each left them in the van which was security locked when we slammed the habitation door. We went to the site office - it was, of course, raining - and called the German AA. They arrived about an hour later with a device which they put through the cab window and pulled up the knob on the door lock and in we went. Charge equivalent £175. Tried to claim under our insurance who at first said No, they would have paid without question if we had lost our keys but in the end they paid us about £85 as a goodwill gesture. Apparently the British AA would have paid the lot if we were insured by them.
Noswells


----------



## Arranman (Jan 22, 2010)

*Spare keys.*

Regarding storing your spare motorhome keys on the vechile. On another forum, a retired couple, who bought their dream new motorhome, unfortunately had it stolen from their house. they told the absolute truth to the insurance company, that the spare set of keys were under the motorhome, where nobody could ever find them. 
The insurance company, to this date have not paid a single penny to them of the £60,000 cost of the motorhome. 
So be very careful what you tell the insurance company, should you have an uunfortunateaccident. 
Peter. 
merry xmas.


----------

